# snake boots...



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok guys I'm in need of a new pair of snake boots...after 2 years mine are starting to leak  and it is cold with wet feet 


I would like some ideas on what to get.



I want 15-17" tall boots
insulated 800+ 
lace up AND zip up..
can be all camo or camo and leather...

here is the bad part...needs to be bout $130 or less.


thanks in advance,
Zach


----------



## ellaville hunter (Dec 2, 2007)

lacross razor


----------



## J HESTER (Dec 2, 2007)

what size do you wear?


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

10 or 10 1/2 cuz of thick sock,,,


----------



## cmghunter (Dec 2, 2007)

Lacrosse
 But PLEASE don't  get 800 gram thinsulate.I'm still sick to my stomach from the smell of the Non-insulated ones.
Wait, maybe it was the smell of the socks,hanging at the foot of my bunk.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

cmghunter said:


> Lacrosse
> But PLEASE don't  get 800 gram thinsulate.I'm still sick to my stomach from the smell of the Non-insulated ones.
> Wait, maybe it was the smell of the socks,hanging at the foot of my bunk.



man I have to have a crap load of insulation like that that buliding needs...wait if it had any we would haev died because of you heater...


BTW when I go home and took them socks off I had yotes at the door askin to get at what died,  lol


I told you they wasn't skeered of humans


----------



## Nitro (Dec 2, 2007)

Once it's cold, you don't need snake boots...........

A snakebite won't kill ya. Might make you sick for a day or two.......

We have plenty of snakes where I hunt in SC and after November, they are denned up......

Just pick those bellboys up and crack em like a coach whip and the head pops right off


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 2, 2007)

agarr said:


> Once it's cold, you don't need snake boots...........
> 
> A snakebite won't kill ya. Might make you sick for a day or two.......
> 
> ...



but I wear snake boots in all huntin I do...

love em


----------



## Doyle (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm with Agarr.  Insulation with snake boots is kind of an oxymoron.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sportmans Guide has "their" brand that I like.  They run big, are waterproof, warm, and come up just below the knee, for about the price you are looking at.  I have had a snake bite men (yet) so I can not attest to whether they actually work.


----------



## pnome (Dec 3, 2007)

Lacrosse.  You don't need the insulation.  Just wear insulating socks.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ditto on the insulation.  They will be too HOT in the warmer months when the snakes are out.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Take your pick...

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/sear...lt.asp+KW+Box&s=SEARCH&a=search&k=snake+boots


----------



## Doyle (Dec 3, 2007)

I bought the Bass Pro Shops Redhead zip ups.   They are great so far.   No leakage (I spray them down with silicon lubricant periodically) and they aren't too uncomfortable to walk around in.   Could use some more arch support though - I probably need to add an insert.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 3, 2007)

ok to all the people who say I don't need the insulation I use the snake boots year round and yes I do!!!

I want insulation in the boots


----------



## Nitro (Dec 3, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Ok guys I'm in need of a new pair of snake boots...after 2 years mine are starting to leak  and it is cold with wet feet
> 
> 
> I would like some ideas on what to get.
> ...



Sing along with me" to dream the impossible dream....."

You will be lucky to find a boot that meets all your criteria.

We can all give advice based on experience, you just gotta be smart enough to take it.

Good Luck.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0044360812660a&navCount=9&podId=0044360&parentId=cat600749&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20564-cat600749_TGP&catalogCode=UH&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat600749&hasJS=true


what do y'all think of these? i know they are uninsolated, but they seem nice..


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Noosh, look at my new ones next time we hunt.  I would sleep in them if I could.  They are great... Rockys, lace/zip.  Comfort to the 10th power.


----------



## skeeterbit (Dec 3, 2007)

Do they even make an insulated pair? I know my feet sure get cold in mine!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 3, 2007)

dawglover73 said:


> Noosh, look at my new ones next time we hunt.  I would sleep in them if I could.  They are great... Rockys, lace/zip.  Comfort to the 10th power.



are they insulated? when are we hunting windy boy?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 3, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0044360812660a&navCount=9&podId=0044360&parentId=cat600749&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20564-cat600749_TGP&catalogCode=UH&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat600749&hasJS=true
> 
> 
> what do y'all think of these? i know they are uninsolated, but they seem nice..


Those look like good boots. Buy a pair of Smart wool socks and you will be good to go.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 3, 2007)

agarr said:


> Those look like good boots. Buy a pair of Smart wool socks and you will be good to go.



more like 3 or 4 pair so my feet don't get cold lol


----------



## marknga (Dec 4, 2007)

I've got the Redhead lace up snake boots and they are very very comfortable. But they aren't insulated............
I don't think I've seen insulated Snake Boots.

Mark


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

marknga said:


> I've got the Redhead lace up snake boots and they are very very comfortable. But they aren't insulated............
> I don't think I've seen insulated Snake Boots.
> 
> Mark




They sell them.  You never know when you might step on an Arctic Rattle Cobra


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 4, 2007)

I have bass pro redhead snake boots and they have small leak after 1 yr.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 4, 2007)

Destin Bound said:


> I have bass pro redhead snake boots and they have small leak after 1 yr.



I have that pair now, but they have a leak also,...


----------



## aa07512 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Irish setter*

Go to Dicks and see if they have the irish setter viper boots.   They are side zip, cordura, and camo... Great boots all for 129.99


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> more like 3 or 4 pair so my feet don't get cold lol



Put on a pair of poly liners, then a pair of the Merino Wools socks, then your boots. AND DON`T LACE THEM UP SO TIGHT THAT YOU CUT OFF THE CIRCULATION TO YOUR FEET! That might be part of the problem.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Dec 4, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Put on a pair of poly liners, then a pair of the Merino Wools socks, then your boots. AND DON`T LACE THEM UP SO TIGHT THAT YOU CUT OFF THE CIRCULATION TO YOUR FEET! That might be part of the problem.



with all the cloths I have on there is no way that could happen lol


----------

